# LOOK vs TIME customer service



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

LOOK seems to get generally good reviews for their customer service and warranty support.

Wondering how that compares to TIME's support ? 

TIME seems to be less common than LOOK where I live (So Calif), which or may not be relevant to the customer service support.

(note: also cross-posted in "Other Builders" forum).


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

One answer in Other Builders forum. 

Note (not directly related to your query) that Time Edge/VXRn and Look 5xx have different geometry and sizes in Small-Medium ranges (~51-54.5cm top tubes) so one of them should fit you better than the other. 

Assuming all other things being equal, such as service, warranty etc.

Time has a "limited lifetime" warranty versus Look 3 or perhaps 5(?)years. I think they are basically the same in practice even if Time warranty sounds better on paper. 

IME, I chose Time based on *fit* and *geometry* over Look.


----------

